# How big does a knock to the bump have to be to get anti-d?



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I had my first anti-d the other week when I hit my bump on a table.  Due my scheduled one at 28 weeks.  I just remembered a couple of weeks ago brushing my bump past the bedpost - I didn't hit it, more like just walked a bit too close.  This was after my emergency jab, maybe a week later.

I didn't worry at the time as I didn't consider it to be a knock, and figured I'd already had the injection so okay.  Plus it's my first baby.  Should I have gone for the injection?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

No, don't worry, you'll find yourself doing that many more times through your pregnancy, and you would have been covered from the other jab at that stage even if you had knocked it,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

